# Dark red pixels on OLED screen



## cfischer83 (Dec 20, 2018)

I've tried to look for what this is called but I can't come up with a definition. It's not "dead" pixels or "stuck" pixels as far as I can tell, but in a section of my TV certain red pixels are darker than others. This occurs on all inputs. It does not happen on blue or green. I thought it happened on yellow but only lighter, but after looking into it, yellow is just a combination of red & green so I'm fairly confident that it's only an issue with red pixels.

I've had this issue since I got the TV 14 months ago, but I barely noticed so I didn't care. Over the last month or two it's gotten more noticeable.

My TV is: LG 65" Class (64.5" Diag.) 4K Ultra HD OLED TV (I believe model OLED65B6P)

Here's what I've tried:

Changing inputs
Changing cables
Doing a full-on "pixel refresher" that LG provides
Cleaning the screen gently 
Running through dead/stuck pixel software
Absolutely no change after these attempts.

Here's a close up picture. *It should be solid red*.

Any ideas on how to fix it, or do I need to send it to the manufacturer?


----------



## sivartk (Jan 19, 2019)

My first thought was a bad backlight, but then I noticed that it was OLED (the pixels emit light without a backlight). OLED can get burn in. Do you often watch a channel that has a static darker image in this section of the screen?

Interesting article on the subject:
https://www.reviewed.com/television...creen-burn-in-problems-causes-image-retention


----------



## cfischer83 (Dec 20, 2018)

sivartk said:


> My first thought was a bad backlight, but then I noticed that it was OLED (the pixels emit light without a backlight). OLED can get burn in. Do you often watch a channel that has a static darker image in this section of the screen?
> 
> Interesting article on the subject:
> https://www.reviewed.com/television...creen-burn-in-problems-causes-image-retention


Thank you for the response! The shape of the pixels isn't in any particularly recognizable shape and I don't think we've left it on for any long period of time (it's right in the center of the TV). Would burn in only affect red pixels? I'll read your article and post again if anything stands out.


----------



## cfischer83 (Dec 20, 2018)

I read the article and I'm a little suspicious of it being burn in. It almost looks like a blotch in the center (in the photo I posted above) and fades out into an hourglass pattern up and down the screen. It's always the same shape and has only gotten worse over time, but doesn't get better or worse with regular usage.


----------



## sivartk (Jan 19, 2019)

True burn in (which OLED - like Plasma and CRT) can happen. Where it is permanent. Not sure if that is it or not. Some OLED's have separate LED's for red green and blue for each pixel so it could be just one color causing the issue. I'm still learning about OLED's as I want to upgrade my TV but the size I want (75"+) is still out of my budget.

It sounds like it is out of warranty, but you could do one of two things.

If you bought with a credit card they may have extended the warranty for an additional year if you have that perk on your card
You can look to see if there were any recalls on your particular model.
Unfortunately, it doesn't sound like something you can fix.


----------

